# How can I run PC DVD writer on Laptop?



## Billy155mm (Sep 29, 2007)

How can I run PC DVD writer on Laptop?

  Friends I’m interested in buying a USB dvd writer for my Acer Aspire 5101 laptop, [its build-in DVD writer is not working, and those people even repair it in warrantee period saying that the screw isn’t opening, I mean I had got the RAM upgraded to 512 MB but that computer guy damaged the screw while opening the case and now the Acer warrenty people don’t open the screw and all,anyway that’s a long story and I’ve no time for legal battle with them] so instead I just want to get a new DVD writer, how much a cheap USB DVD writer can cost? [my budget about 1500/-]

  I hear that pc DVD writer are cheaper than USB, is there anyway to get the PC DVD writer working with Laptop? If yes then how? And how much does it cost?

  # Tell me the cheapest price for brand new USB and PC DVD writers [with good reputation]


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont think PC DVD R/W will work on laptops.Better buy a USB drive.


----------



## lilovirus (Oct 2, 2007)

Take a PC DVD writer
Get one IDE to USB convertor 
I think you will need external power supply for your DVD writer

Now you can use your DVDWriter with Laptop as external driver.

Most of the Laptop DVD/CD writers are USB based only so speed is not an issue.


----------



## a_tif (Oct 2, 2007)

buy a casing to make the drive external and use it with ur laptop

u would need to connect it to ir laptop using usb cable n drive will require external power


----------

